# break through for Missy,YEAH!!!!!!



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I'm VERY HAPPY to announce we have had a break through with Missy.Many of you probably remember what we were going through with issues on Missys stomach and vomiting problems.for those of you who don"t ,Missy was on 3 stomach pills twice a day(one of the was just once a day)any way,what happened was we switched her to BLUE BUFFALO WILDERNESS,and she began vomiting,or being nauseous.When she acted nauseous,she'd do this thing with her mouth like she was chewing bubble gum.We started out thinking it was her teeth,took her and had them checked and cleaned,it kept on.then the doctor started eliminating medicines,it kept on.Then the doc changed her food to one i didnt like but i temporarily went along with it,and it stopped,it all stopped.then I was on here asking about the blue food .I couldnt believe my eyes to what I read !A VERY BIG THANK YOU FOR JACLYN PUTTING THAT WEBSITE ON HERE ABOUT BLUE BUFFALO!!!!!!:cheer "153 complaints and reviews about Blue Buffalo pet foods"
we switched her food back to her old food,no stomach problems,no looking like chewing on bubble gum,no acting funny at all!!!!:foxes_207: We were told that some small dogs may have a issue with it because the protein is so high.Now that being said,for all of you who are using it, and have had no issues,thats good.Maybe its not all ,just some.we also switched minnie and maggie too from it,we were not taking any chances. Maisey is on another food due to allergies.I do not plan on switching foods any more.My baby is "ONLY" taking some allery medicine now and pentoxiflyline for her ears!!!!! YEAH MISSY!!!! 
the doctor was even talking about running a light down to her little stomach to find out what the problem was.It got that bad!!:dance:I'M SO HAPPY AND RELIEVED!!!
THANKS AGAIN JACLYN!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is great news! As one who had one with chronic colitis, I understand your frustration and worry! So happy that she is doing so well. 

I commend you for being so diligent, following up and not resting until you had improvement!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is great news! As one who had one with chronic colitis, I understand your frustration and worry! So happy that she is doing so well.
> 
> I commend you for being so diligent, following up and not resting until you had improvement!


Thank you,we knew it had to be something ,we just would of never thought it to be the food.The people at pet smart talked SOOO good about it!! This went on for WEEKS!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh I'm so happy for you and Missy that all things are better now. It is so hard to see our fur babies sick.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Oh I'm so happy for you and Missy that all things are better now. It is so hard to see our fur babies sick.


thank you,it had gotten where it didnt matter if it was in the daytime or night time,she was throwing up,so glad its over!!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> thank you,it had gotten where it didnt matter if it was in the daytime or night time,she was throwing up,so glad its over!!


Oh my gosh! Poor baby! I would be so upset.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

This is such great news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

So happy for you! Easy and inexpensive fix too!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Glad that she's doing well now. Who knew!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is great news!! So happy for you both, what a relief!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

